# Mortgage free life?



## centsworth (6 Sep 2007)

I thought I'd share how we got to where we are .. mortgage free. I know our route isn't everybodies cup of tea, but heres our story in a nutshell.

We sold our city home and bought a rural cottage shell for 1/5 of the cost of of city house, hence no mortgage and some left over. Renovated with left over. Sold cottage for 3 times what we bought it for. Bought 2nd country house with some land and renovated. Still mortgage free and some left over. Looked at all our expenditure ... mainly food. We now grow all our meat and veg on our smallholding and sell surplus. We both do part time home based work to help ends meet.

Stressfull yes.  Fun too. Living mortgage free though. Commuting time zero. Grow our own central heating fuels. Car fuel and clothes are now our only real expenses. Kids love the countryside, so do we. Life choice, not everybodies cup of tea as I said, but certainly ours.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

How is this a _Money Makeover _post?


----------



## Kendr (6 Sep 2007)

Well, to be fair, it looks like he got a 'money makeover'........ 

Not everyones cup of tea alright, centsworth, but seems to me you have achieved the end result most moderate investors are seeking. Well done.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Sep 2007)

HI Centsworth

An interesting story.

How long ago did this happen?  I don't know much about the back to the land movement, but I understand that quite a few people give up and try to return to the city.  They usually find that city house prices have got out of reach and they are in more trouble. 

Some, of course, have a great time and retire happily. 

But you are a bit of a property developer as well.  So maybe you have the funds to return, if that is what you want in the future. 

Brendan


----------



## ein (7 Sep 2007)

centsworth said:


> I thought I'd share how we got to where we are .. mortgage free. I know our route isn't everybodies cup of tea, but heres our story in a nutshell.
> 
> We sold our city home and bought a rural cottage shell for 1/5 of the cost of of city house, hence no mortgage and some left over. Renovated with left over. Sold cottage for 3 times what we bought it for. Bought 2nd country house with some land and renovated. Still mortgage free and some left over. Looked at all our expenditure ... mainly food. We now grow all our meat and veg on our smallholding and sell surplus. We both do part time home based work to help ends meet.
> 
> Stressfull yes. Fun too. Living mortgage free though. Commuting time zero. Grow our own central heating fuels. Car fuel and clothes are now our only real expenses. Kids love the countryside, so do we. Life choice, not everybodies cup of tea as I said, but certainly ours.


 
Well done Centsworth, nice story


----------



## rsta (10 Sep 2007)

Lucky you Centsworth, mortgage free, must feel wonderful! 

I'm a lonnnnnggg way off that feeling!


----------



## kilkerry (1 Oct 2007)

Mortgage free, the dream for many.  Like you I live in the country with a small paarcel of land.  Considering growing my own vegs, but dont have green fingures, any tips?


----------



## jwestave (3 Mar 2009)

good story ..wouldnt do the same though...


----------



## gipimann (4 Mar 2009)

Why make a comment on a thread that's over 18 months old?


----------



## deedee80 (4 Mar 2009)

I was all set to write "_are you for real posting this in money makeover where people are looking for advice 'cos they can't afford to pay their mortgages!!_! " until I realised it was an old post.


----------



## spursfan1234 (4 Mar 2009)

you say stressfull = yes.  i am not mortgage free but dont suffer any stress at all


----------



## NorfBank (4 Mar 2009)

No stress? Even being a Spurs fan?


----------



## PaddyW (4 Mar 2009)

Try being a Liverpool fan when they crash and burn as always.. Sheesh as if the state of the country wasn't enough!


----------



## spursfan1234 (5 Mar 2009)

what a win for spurs last nite


----------



## Apollo (14 Mar 2009)

Its nice to hear a good story like this..well done centsworth


----------

